# Stargate ~ 2009 , part 1.



## torto_x (Feb 28, 2009)

x
x
Hi Guys! These are the pics of my stars collection ( part 1). 
If you happen to know the difference between indian and sri lankan stars, 
would you please be kind to identify them for me, by filling in the list below. 
Many thanks! 
Mike. 

******************************************************

Young Stars: 
# 1 ( Helios ) = istar / sristar?
# 2 ( Eos ) = 
# 3 ( Luna ) =
# 4 ( Dawn ) = 
# 5 =
# 6 = 
# 7 =

The Grown-ups 1 :
Isis = istar / sristar?
Osiris =

The Grown-ups 2 :
Miss Klingon = istar / sristar? 
Midnite = 
Star van Gogh = 


******************************************************


*Constellation X :* 








*Young Stars :* 






HELIOS (left) n EOS (right) :












*The Grown-Ups 1 : *

OSIRIS (left) n ISIS (right) :

















*The Grown-Ups 2 : *

Clockwise, from left : Miss KLINGON ~ MIDNITE ~ STAR Van GOGH










EGGS of Midnite, Isis and Klingon around Feb 2009 :







*******************************************************************************


----------



## egyptiandan (Feb 28, 2009)

Young Stars: 
# 1 ( Helios ) = Indian
# 2 ( Eos ) = Indian
# 3 ( Luna ) = Indian
# 4 ( Dawn ) = Sri Lankan
# 5 = Indian
# 6 = Indian
# 7 = Indian

The Grown-ups 1 :
Isis = Sri Lankan
Osiris = Indian

The Grown-ups 2 :
Miss Klingon = Indian
Midnite = Indian
Star van Gogh = Northern Indian

Danny


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey where are you from? This is a pretty cool group. Number 6 is my fav


----------



## torto_x (Feb 28, 2009)

- many thanks, dan! no.1 (helios ) in the youngsters pic, not a sri lankan?
- redfootedboxturtles, am in asia.


----------



## egyptiandan (Mar 1, 2009)

It's possible #1 is  I was going back and forth with that one. Be able to tell better when it is a bit larger.

Danny


----------



## maevamichelle (Mar 1, 2009)

They are gorgeous! Thnx for sharing them


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 1, 2009)

Great looking group. Stars are so, so gorgeous. Congrats on the eggs too.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Mar 2, 2009)

You have a very nice collection of stars!

Who did you purchase your stars from? The breeders/previous owners didn't give you any background information?


----------



## torto_x (Mar 2, 2009)

@ danny : haha, ok! 
@ maevamichelle n robyn : thnx  
@ gbp : thnx. love ur flying little stars too  i got mine from online sellers, dun think we got breeders here.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Mar 2, 2009)

torto_x said:


> @ gbp : thnx. love ur flying little stars too  i got mine from online sellers, dun think we got breeders here.




where are you located?


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 2, 2009)

Such a mind boggling group of beauties!

Danny would you please educate me on what you saw that made you decide who were Indian, who were Northern Indian and then the S.L.s?


----------



## egyptiandan (Mar 3, 2009)

Here goes Jacqui 

Indian stars have fewer rays and most of the time they stay the same width as the animal grows. Sometimes though females will get wider rays on the bottoms of the coastal scutes (right above the marginals).
They though never bifurcate (split into 2).
Sri Lankan stars have more rays as they get older and the major rays get wider as the animal gets older. When they get very wide they bifurcate. 
Both of these have black carapaces.
Northern Indian stars have more rays and some do bifurcate. Their carapace though is a brown color as opposed to black.

Danny


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 3, 2009)

So if my thick head and slow brain are getting this right, to be really sure of an ID on these guys, you should take clear photos showing their markings and then compare those baby photos to how the adult marking end up?


----------



## egyptiandan (Mar 3, 2009)

It's almost impossible to tell what a hatchling is.  unless you can see the parents. You would have to wait for quite a bit of growth to tell for sure Jacqui. 

Danny


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 3, 2009)

bifabricate??? not bifurcate??? Now mind you I'm just a blonde old lady but bifabricate...two makes ?? I really don't know what either of those big words mean...but bi fabricate???


----------



## BigBiscuit (Mar 3, 2009)

I feel like such an goober. I kept passing by these postings because I thought they were about the t.v. show "Stargate."

I am glad I finally looked.

What a great looking crew.

Evan


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 3, 2009)

BigBiscuit said:


> I feel like such an goober. I kept passing by these postings because I thought they were about the t.v. show "Stargate."
> 
> I am glad I finally looked.
> 
> ...



LOL!! What a goober!! 

Yvonne


----------



## egyptiandan (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes Maggie  makes two. It's when a ray gets so wide it splits into 2 rays. The 2 Sri Lankans in the other post show it very well. 

Your right Maggie it is bifurcate.  See I can be wrong. 

Danny


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 3, 2009)

egyptiandan said:


> Yes Maggie  makes two. It's when a ray gets so wide it splits into 2 rays. The 2 Sri Lankans in the other post show it very well.
> 
> Your right Maggie it is bifurcate.  See I can be wrong.
> 
> Danny




Do you see me smirking? I am...but it was not me who caught you, it was Yvonne...but getting a word wrong ain't no biggie...I want to catch a question that you don't know the answer to...right now I am living for that...


----------



## egyptiandan (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm sure that will happen  One day 

Danny


----------

